# Australian Citizenship online form



## iharkamal (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi,
I am applying for Australian Citizenship now and I am facing some problems on few questions.

_First Problem_
It asked for the Residential Evidence, I am trying to upload my bank account statement but it is asking for the Document Reference Number, which is not provided on my bank statement and when I called my bank they said they dont have any kind of reference number on bank statement. My online application is not going any further with reference number.

so what other document I can use, I don’t have any utility bill.

_Second Problem_
I am living in Aus from last 6 years and in a question they asked about _my previous country of residence_ and next question is about _my permanent visa grant_ date and then, _if I was in Aus on the time of visa grant ?

so are they asking about previous country of residence before my PR was granted on actually country of residence which is India ?

Thanks in advance_


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

iharkamal said:


> Hi,
> I am applying for Australian Citizenship now and I am facing some problems on few questions.
> 
> _First Problem_
> ...


1. You cannot use your bank statement 
Only
utilities notice eg. electricity, gas or water bill, bank notice, or
Rental contracts or rates notice

2. The country from which you moved when you came to Australia 6 years back

Cheera


----------



## iharkamal (Oct 29, 2020)

NB said:


> 1. You cannot use your bank statement
> Only
> utilities notice eg. electricity, gas or water bill, bank notice, or
> Rental contracts or rates notice
> ...


Thanks Mate, Really appreciate it. I got my phone bill I hope I can use that, as it has address on it.


----------



## Genghiskhan (Jan 29, 2021)

iharkamal said:


> Hi,
> I am applying for Australian Citizenship now and I am facing some problems on few questions.
> 
> _First Problem_
> ...



Hi, 
Were you able to submit your mobile phone bill as proof of address? I am in the same situation as you are, I don't have any utility bills. Just gathering the required documents now so that I can apply fast once its open.
Also do you know of any checklist I can use to gather documents before applying?
I am going to apply for my citizenship soon in Feb 2021.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Genghiskhan said:


> Hi,
> Were you able to submit your mobile phone bill as proof of address? I am in the same situation as you are, I don't have any utility bills. Just gathering the required documents now so that I can apply fast once its open.
> Also do you know of any checklist I can use to gather documents before applying?
> I am going to apply for my citizenship soon in Feb 2021.
> Thanks in advance.


What’s the problem in bank statement ?
Mobile bill would probably not be accepted 
Cheers


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

The problem with a bank statement or a mobile phone bill is they are not services tied to a residential address. 
As such they don't act as evidence that you lived at that address, it only proves that there was someone who lived there that was willing to accept mail addressed to you.

As NB suggests, Fixed line phone or internet, water, gas, rental agreement, rates notice etc in your name.


----------



## Genghiskhan (Jan 29, 2021)

Moulard said:


> The problem with a bank statement or a mobile phone bill is they are not services tied to a residential address.
> As such they don't act as evidence that you lived at that address, it only proves that there was someone who lived there that was willing to accept mail addressed to you.
> 
> As NB suggests, Fixed line phone or internet, water, gas, rental agreement, rates notice etc in your name.


I don't know what I should do in this case. I always lived in a property where they were asking for cash in hand. So there was no rental agreement. I just pay the landlord in cash each week. Since I don't have a rental agreement, I didn't have to pay for any utilities and the only thing I have is my bank statement.


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Genghiskhan said:


> I don't know what I should do in this case. I always lived in a property where they were asking for cash in hand. So there was no rental agreement. I just pay the landlord in cash each week. Since I don't have a rental agreement, I didn't have to pay for any utilities and the only thing I have is my bank statement.


You could also provide current renewal notice for a driver licence or vehicle registration as well along with bank statement. This is independent of driver licence which you would be providing earlier in the application. 

If you don't have this then just upload bank statement and in the document reference field you could put in your bank account number. Write a cover letter to explain you have only one document to provide as proof of residential address and you have mentioned your bank account number as reference number for the document.


----------



## Genghiskhan (Jan 29, 2021)

mustafa01 said:


> You could also provide current renewal notice for a driver licence or vehicle registration as well along with bank statement. This is independent of driver licence which you would be providing earlier in the application.
> 
> If you don't have this then just upload bank statement and in the document reference field you could put in your bank account number. Write a cover letter to explain you have only one document to provide as proof of residential address and you have mentioned your bank account number as reference number for the document.


Thank you Mustafa.


----------



## Gillygirl (Mar 18, 2014)

I dont know anyone in the 38 skills for the Identify Declaration for 1195. I asked the school where my kids go and the teacher (who has known me for the last 3 years) explicitly said she cant sign it for me coz she does not know me well enough. Am sure my doctor wouldnt "know me" either. any suggestions?


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Gillygirl said:


> I dont know anyone in the 38 skills for the Identify Declaration for 1195. I asked the school where my kids go and the teacher (who has known me for the last 3 years) explicitly said she cant sign it for me coz she does not know me well enough. Am sure my doctor wouldnt "know me" either. any suggestions?


The teacher has misunderstood what is required . They don't need to know you well, all they have to do is vouch for your identify, in essence that the photo attached to the application is a photo of you and that they know you by the name that you have added onto the form.

Of course that doesn't help if they are unwilling.

Do you have any friends or associates that work in any of the listed professions?
Do you go to a church, synagogue or mosque in which case the Minister, Imam or Rabbi is likely to be able to help

Those are the two most common paths that people follow to find someone who can attest to your identity.


----------



## Gillygirl (Mar 18, 2014)

Moulard said:


> The teacher has misunderstood what is required . They don't need to know you well, all they have to do is vouch for your identify, in essence that the photo attached to the application is a photo of you and that they know you by the name that you have added onto the form.
> 
> Of course that doesn't help if they are unwilling.
> 
> ...


I've just emailed other teachers as well. Am hoping to hear back. No we don't regularly practice any religion here. We only go to a nearby church off and on and so the minister wouldn't know us at all. I can get a JP to sign but someone on the forum said that the JP they went to mentioned they know the person for "0" years when attesting and so they couldn't use it. Im fresh out of options. Even if I went to the bank or the doctor wouldn't the department call to verify if they know me? And what happens if the doc/bank cant give a straight answer? I'm really confused...


----------



## Gillygirl (Mar 18, 2014)

Just wanted to close this thread that I found a teacher who has known us for several years who did the signing bit. Thanks for the help...


----------



## Gillygirl (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey guys next question from me. All the signing is done and dusted. But when I scan the front of the passport photograph the quality is terrible. My questions is: Can I attach the digital version of the passport photograph front? Any other advice?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Gillygirl said:


> Hey guys next question from me. All the signing is done and dusted. But when I scan the front of the passport photograph the quality is terrible. My questions is: Can I attach the digital version of the passport photograph front? Any other advice?


You have to attach it in the slot for the photo in the system
As long as the system is able to open that file and you are able to position the photo correctly, it shouldn’t be an issue
Moreover that photo is for their internal use only. It’s not pasted on the certificate
Cheers


----------



## Gillygirl (Mar 18, 2014)

Great! Thanks heaps. All done now. Will launch the applications tonight... fingers crossed it comes before the borders open for international travel.


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi everyone, 
I am soon going to apply for Aus citizenship. I have some queries regarding the documents required:
1.*Identity documents*: The website is asking 3 documents that together will show Birth name, DoB,Gender,Photograph, signature, CURRENT residential address: Which documents have ppl attached esp. those from India
2.*Good character documents: *They haven't specified which documents to be attached. Please guide 
3.*Australian National Police Check: *They have mentioned they will do the police check on our behalf. Am I correctly interpreting that we don't have to provide this check ?
4.* Indian Police Clearance Certificate*: I have this from the time I applied for my PR (Feb 2018). Since then I went to India for 4 weeks in 2019. Do I have to get a new PCC in this scenario?
5. *Birth certificate*: I don't have a birth certificate from India. Which documents can assist/support as a birth document?

Any guidance will be of immense help for a smooth lodgement of application

Thanks 

D


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

drdeepak said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am soon going to apply for Aus citizenship. I have some queries regarding the documents required:
> 1.*Identity documents*: The website is asking 3 documents that together will show Birth name, DoB,Gender,Photograph, signature, CURRENT residential address: Which documents have ppl attached esp. those from India
> 2.*Good character documents: *They haven't specified which documents to be attached. Please guide
> ...


1. You can choose from what’s available with you 
2. Nothing 
3. DHA will do it themselves 
4. The sytem will prompt you if required when you apply. Most likely it will not be required unless the CO overrides the system and asks for one 
5. Most Indian have used the class X marksheet successfully in lieu of birth certificate 
Cheers


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. You can choose from what’s available with you
> 2. Nothing
> 3. DHA will do it themselves
> 4. The sytem will prompt you if required when you apply. Most likely it will not be required unless the CO overrides the system and asks for one
> ...


Many thanks 
Cheers


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks everyone for your help every time I needed. Can you guys please help me regarding one query which is, as i am separated and not divorced yet (waiting for the 12 months period to get divorced) do I need to give the details of my ex-partner under other family member section or just the details of the siblings?
If yes what should I select from the list attached below and what should I mention that as I am separated.
Please note that lawyers told me that I don't need to add the details of my partner, if I am separated permanently.









Regards,
Malik


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help every time I needed. Can you guys please help me regarding one query which is, as i am separated and not divorced yet (waiting for the 12 months period to get divorced) do I need to give the details of my ex-partner under other family member section or just the details of the siblings?
> If yes what should I select from the list attached below and what should I mention that as I am separated.
> ...


Have you consulted an immigration lawyer or your divorce case lawyer for this advice ?
Cheers


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

Yes.
But what you think NB?
Cheers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Malikkk said:


> Yes.
> But what you think NB?
> Cheers.


I am not a lawyer
You have to consult an immigration lawyer
But I personally would have delayed my citizenship application till the divorce was completed so that the issue of children custody etc would all be Crystal clear
Cheers


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

NB said:


> I am not a lawyer
> You have to consult an immigration lawyer
> But I personally would have delayed my citizenship application till the divorce was completed so that the issue of children custody etc would all be Crystal clear
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply NB,
But we don't have any kids or property for settlement and we have filed a joint application for divorce.


----------



## Malikkk (Dec 22, 2018)

And as you can see there is no such option about separated partner in the list i have attached...


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi 
Thanks for a prompt reply and really appreciate your guidance.

Carrying forward for my application for Aus citizenship, I noticed that the application hasn't so far asked for details of spouse (It has asked for my details, my children and my parents). Currently I am on page 12 of online application where the question is about ASSOCIATED FAMILY. They have asked "*Does the applicant have any other family members whose details have not been provided on the application?* I have provided details about my wife in this section

My query is:

Do my wife has to start a new citizenship application on her own with a new account?

Thanks 

Deepak


----------



## P patel (Apr 14, 2021)

drdeepak said:


> Hi
> Thanks for a prompt reply and really appreciate your guidance.
> 
> Carrying forward for my application for Aus citizenship, I noticed that the application hasn't so far asked for details of spouse (It has asked for my details, my children and my parents). Currently I am on page 12 of online application where the question is about ASSOCIATED FAMILY. They have asked "*Does the applicant have any other family members whose details have not been provided on the application?* I have provided details about my wife in this section
> ...


Yes she has to apply on different application


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

drdeepak said:


> Hi
> Thanks for a prompt reply and really appreciate your guidance.
> 
> Carrying forward for my application for Aus citizenship, I noticed that the application hasn't so far asked for details of spouse (It has asked for my details, my children and my parents). Currently I am on page 12 of online application where the question is about ASSOCIATED FAMILY. They have asked "*Does the applicant have any other family members whose details have not been provided on the application?* I have provided details about my wife in this section
> ...


She has to apply separately 
She can use your Immiaccount to apply
Cheers


----------



## drdeepak (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi
Please clarify this confusion:
Which photograph (specifically I am talking about face shot ) do I attach in my application
Scanned copy of the one signed by an Australian citizen or the soft copy of the same photo which was signed by an Australian citizen? 

TIA


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

drdeepak said:


> Hi
> Please clarify this confusion:
> Which photograph (specifically I am talking about face shot ) do I attach in my application
> Scanned copy of the one signed by an Australian citizen or the soft copy of the same photo which was signed by an Australian citizen?
> ...


I scanned the photo of the front which was signed on the back and uploaded that in the application
Cheers


----------



## Genghiskhan (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for all your help and guidance. I am going to be an Australian Citizenship tomorrow.

Submission of Application: Feb 2021
Citizenship Test : May 2021
Citizenship Approval : May 2021
Citizenship Ceremony  : June 2021 (Virtual)

I live in Sydney, my Test center was Sydney CBD.

Thank God for the fast processing of my Citizenship.
Please don't worry too much about the timeframe immigration have in their website. If you have submitted everything correctly, there are chances that you get everything really fast. Best wishes to all citizenship aspirants.


----------



## sakaur09 (Jul 29, 2015)

Genghiskhan said:


> Hi Guys,
> Thanks for all your help and guidance. I am going to be an Australian Citizenship tomorrow.
> 
> Submission of Application: Feb 2021
> ...


----------



## sakaur09 (Jul 29, 2015)

*Hi I am applying for citizenship for me and my partner. Do I need to fill separate applications for each of us or I can add him in my application. Please reply. Thanks *


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sakaur09 said:


> *Hi I am applying for citizenship for me and my partner. Do I need to fill separate applications for each of us or I can add him in my application. Please reply. Thanks *


Both have to apply individually 
Children can be included in either parents application 
Cheers


----------



## trkator (Oct 22, 2021)

Genghiskhan said:


> Hi,
> Were you able to submit your mobile phone bill as proof of address? I am in the same situation as you are, I don't have any utility bills. Just gathering the required documents now so that I can apply fast once its open.
> Also do you know of any checklist I can use to gather documents before applying?
> I am going to apply for my citizenship soon in Feb 2021.
> Thanks in advance.


Hi Genghiskhan & iharkama, 
I am in the same situation too. Were you'll able to successfully use bank statement as evidence of residential address instead of bills or rent agreement?
Please advise.
Thanks


----------

